# 2003 25Rss For Sale



## Keipers (Sep 25, 2008)

We have decided that it is time to sell our 2003 25RSS as we hae only been able to go camping one time this summer! The camper is in excellent condition and comes from a non-smoking family. We are asking $12,750.

We are located in the Minneapolis area but are willing to work something out to meet for delivery.

This is a great family RV in wonderful Condition! Please contact us with any questions or for pictures.

Thanks for looking!


----------

